# Michigan dove



## BIGFOOT45 (Aug 13, 2012)

Can you dove hunt in upper michigan?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

No you can't do it legaly. Sportsman *ruined it for them selves *by having shows like Michigan Out of Doors, Michigan Sportsman showing goose hunts. They then breasted out the geese and thru all the rest in the garabage with the excuse there wasn't any meat on the rest. Da what are drumsticks and thighs as well as wings. So since doves have so little meat on them the People of Michigan many Sports men and women voted to ban dove hunting.

You can find most of Michigan hunting, fishing and trapping laws here.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-15 ... --,00.html

 Al


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

alley,

You forgot to mention that the Michigan Audobon Society started an initiated measure to ban dove hunting and then the Humane Society of the United States chipped in $1.6 million to cover the media blitz.



> So since doves have so little meat on them the People of Michigan many Sports men and women voted to ban dove hunting.


The people in Michigan were told a lot of things during the trial by media in the run up to the election or vote day. From sportsmen are spraying lead ammo everywhere to whatever it took to lead the people to a pre-arranged conclusion.

Al, do you think the Michigan Audobon Society is a sportsmens club????


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

"Al, do you think the Michigan Audobon Society is a sportsmens club????

No I don't but I know how the club I belong to decided vote, mostly old guys who think todays kids are slob hunters.

 Al


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Al said,



> No I don't but I know how the club I belong to decided vote, mostly old guys who think todays kids are slob hunters.


Al, are you saying that the club you belong to, voted to ban dove hunting?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The club I belong to voted to support the ban on dove hunting. We also did our part in the campain to help for the no vote.

If ya want to hunt doves travel to a place it is legal.

 Al


----------

